# Hinge anchor vs index anchor question



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

Let me first say that when I first began shooting archery I started with no formal instruction other that the tech at the shop selling me an index finger release (because that's what everyone uses), and a 2 minute how to shoot a bow (I had never shot a bow). It's been several years (6) since then, and I'm now trying to learn the hinge release.

I've read Larry Wise's and Padgett's articles, and I've been practicing with a string loop for a couple weeks to become familiar with the motion of the hinge. Today I decided it would be a good time to try blank bales...but one thing that I noticed very quickly was that the anchor point had changed! When I was shooting an index, I would place my pointer knuckle behind my earlobe next to the jaw bone. When I tried the hinge for the 1st time today I noticed that that wasn't an option because the sting and peep where all off. I could get the string on the nose and corner lip, but I was clueless as to where to place the hinge? I did notice that could line up my peep with the sight housing by moving everything around, but I would not be able to use my old anchor point [behind the earlobe]

I'm going to ask, but it seems obvious that I'm going to have to either change my peep location (not ideal b/c that leads to a ton of other changes) or try to find a new location to anchor my release. Any suggestions? Do I need to consider setting up the bow release specific, or is there a way around it?

It just seems that when I align the peep, bow sight housing, string on nose, and corner of mouth the apex of the bow string seems far back (maybe this is normal, or maybe I should consider shortening my dL)....maybe this is normal for a hinge setup.

Any help is apprciated, Thanks


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

D, 
Sorry to say but the bow needs to be set up for the release design to a certain degree. But it is all based on your anchor point. Let me first say that anchor is not where you touch your face but where your elbow and scapula position is correct. You can decide where you want to place the release in contact with your face. But you then have to consider bow draw length and loop length to properly align your body at full draw. Most will find a place on the side of their jaw (mandible bone). I personally like to rest the knuckles of my index and middle finger on each side of the jaw line with my hand at 45 degrees. Some folks will lay the hand flat on the face above the jaw. It's a bit personal. Read everything you can by Nuts&Bolts on here regarding form, draw length, and set-up. This is to include his kitchen sink method.


----------



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

Thx for the info. I now know that I had a miss understanding of what anchor point was defined as. It's nice to know that with today's bows the DL can be adjusted with most. I'll just have to decide which of my bow to setup!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I too am new to the hinge.
I have been shooting it for only a week as I try switching from the "Dark Side" and into the "Light".
I'm shooting blank bales now. Eyes closed.

It seems to me that while the hinge feels different, I can still get the same anchor I had with the finger release.
I'm new at this and took the recommendation of a VERY GOOD Tournament archer and purchased a Hot Shot. He set it up for me.

This new Hot Shot X-Tacy 4 is very thin and doesn't bulge (Fat size) like so many others do.

We'll see.


----------

